# String Backpacks as Walking Advertisements



## SchmoopyDesign (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I thinking about using string backpacks made of polypropylene as a marketing tool. I'm in the heart of a large midwestern university and am throwing around the idea of using these backpacks with my logo/website as the bag for my shirts. I can see the college student using these as they walk around campus and I think this might make them good walking advertisements for my brand.

Anyone have experience screen printing on this type of material or have experience using these bags as a marketing tool?

Thanks.


----------



## BrandedBaron (Jan 5, 2009)

Well I know you would have to print one color on it, but would people really be inclined to buy them? It makes sense if you're in a college or school area, but I wouldn't go crazy with the price. I would say look at the school store and see what they sell it for. Maybe ask if it's a popular seller. You have to think would people want it? But you'd have to have the website up there to be effective with your logo or whatever art you use. My thoughts. I'm curious as to what others have to say.


----------



## SchmoopyDesign (Feb 12, 2010)

BrandedBaron said:


> Well I know you would have to print one color on it, but would people really be inclined to buy them? It makes sense if you're in a college or school area, but I wouldn't go crazy with the price. I would say look at the school store and see what they sell it for. Maybe ask if it's a popular seller. You have to think would people want it? But you'd have to have the website up there to be effective with your logo or whatever art you use. My thoughts. I'm curious as to what others have to say.


Thanks for your reply. Let me clarify. I'm not going to sell the bags. I am thinking about using them to put the shirt in when people purchase my shirts (e.g., instead of a a generic plastic bag). The bag would just serve as an extra perk for buying the shirt.


----------



## BrandedBaron (Jan 5, 2009)

That's a really cool idea. In that case, money would come in to play. How much are you investing and can you afford to have all these bags? It's definitely a really smart move on your part, at least I think so.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I have done it before and the customers loved it. But I used vinyl since my logo is one color instead of screen printing them. Screen printing would have been cheaper but vinyl was quicker and less of a hassle for me. If I do it again I will have them screen printed. Can't say that it got me more business but the customers did like the extra perk


----------



## SchmoopyDesign (Feb 12, 2010)

veedub3 said:


> I have done it before and the customers loved it. But I used vinyl since my logo is one color instead of screen printing them. Screen printing would have been cheaper but vinyl was quicker and less of a hassle for me. If I do it again I will have them screen printed. Can't say that it got me more business but the customers did like the extra perk


Yeah that's what I'm looking for, just an extra perk for the customer and hopefully at least some form of word of mouth/display advertising. The backpacks I'm looking at are only .87 each so it's not a huge investment.


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

SchmoopyDesign said:


> Yeah that's what I'm looking for, just an extra perk for the customer and hopefully at least some form of word of mouth/display advertising. The backpacks I'm looking at are only .87 each so it's not a huge investment.


 
I think that is a great idea. If you don't mind me asking where are you getting the backpacks at that price? I am in the process of just starting my embroidery business and I was trying to think of something inexpensive that I could use as a promotional item. That might be perfect for what I was looking for.

Thanks


----------



## SchmoopyDesign (Feb 12, 2010)

Louie2010 said:


> I think that is a great idea. If you don't mind me asking where are you getting the backpacks at that price? I am in the process of just starting my embroidery business and I was trying to think of something inexpensive that I could use as a promotional item. That might be perfect for what I was looking for.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Louie,

I set up a wholesale account with one of the recommended providers from the site. I don't think we're allowed to share price and name info on here since it can affect competition. Perhaps Rodney can shed some light on this.


----------



## station22designs (Dec 28, 2009)

I think this is a great idea. It helps show your capabilities.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I've done it to. Just included one free in every order I shipped out. 

Cost really is less than $1, including printing.

Here are two great sources

Nissin corp
Welcome to Nissun Cap web site!


----------



## outrageoustees (Feb 25, 2010)

I think this is an interesting concept. The price you mention, if it is the total cost per unit, seems an attractive promotional item. 

Obviously, $.87 for "a shopping bag" is high. Not something one would likely do forever.

So why not use this special bag promo as a marketing tool as well? Get the word out that "while supplies last"(in less smarmy words) the sling B/P is a giveaway. Put some sort of limit on the timing, and be sure to let your customers who receive the bags know the score, so they can tell others who comment on their new t-shirt, or sling b/p, they have to hurry in before X time.


----------



## SchmoopyDesign (Feb 12, 2010)

Yes this is definitely not something I would do forever. I just think initially it would be great for the market I am in. There are over 40,000 college kids walking around campus and they love "free" stuff, just ask all those credit card companies that get them to sign up for cards in order to get a t-shirt. The string backpacks are particularly popular here, especially as gym bags. I'm still working out the details but I appreciate all the feedback thus far.


----------



## outrageoustees (Feb 25, 2010)

I like the string b/packs too and though I never researched, have considered them as premium gifts in the past. I had no idea the cost would be as low as you mention, but I guess you are probably talking a pretty decent volume for an order.

Now I have to add it to my "To Do" list, to research these items!


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

outrageoustees said:


> I had no idea the cost would be as low as you mention


I looked into them also but never found them as low as previous post mentioned. Even the sites they linked to didn't have them for that low.


----------



## Reckless Tees (Feb 24, 2007)

I agree. The cheapest I can find them is on SanMar for $1.43. Still not bad though.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Call for pricing. Don't rely on the website. You are looking at retail pricing there. These bags are super cheap wholesale.


----------

